# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Enlever le contour d'un bouton dans un L&F

## Iron Bull

Salut, je viens d'intgrer un look and feel grace a Substance dans mon applet.

Je cherche a enlever la bordure autour de mes boutons personnaliss, mais je n'y arrive pas.

Voici le rsultat avec le l&f:


Et voici se que je veux avoir:


J'ai essayer de modifier avec 


```

```

mais sans succs

Est-ce que c'est une autre proprit? Sinon, comme tous mes boutons sont en fait une image, est-ce que c'est possible d'diter le look & feel directement pour enlever le traitement des boutons, les laissant ainsi avec le look an feel par dfaut?

Merci de ben vouloir m'aider

----------


## herch

il y a la mthode setBorderPainted(boolean b) de JButton

----------


## michel.di

Quand je veux rendre un bouton transparent je fais a :
button.setFocusPainted(false);
button.setBorderPainted(false);
button.setContentAreaFilled(false);

a pourra peut tre t'aider!

----------


## Iron Bull

Merci michel.di, l'ajout de setFocusPainted(false) et de setBorderPainted(false) fonctionne.

Comme j'ai beaucoup de boutons, est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas un moyen de le faire dans le UIManager? j'ai essay Button.focusPainted et Button.borderPainted, mais ces parametre ne semble pas exister. Une solution?

----------


## michel.di

pour ma aprt je ne peux pas t'aider la je n'ai jamais utilis le UIManager!  ::(:

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je ne sais pas si c'est possible de modifier pour le LookAndFeel, par contre, ce que tu peux faire, c'est crer une nouvelle classe qui tent JButton et modifier ces deux proprits dans le constructeur et ensuite utiliser seulement cette nouvelle classe de boutons. Ainsi, tous tes boutons auront le mme aspect et il sera trs facile de modifier quelque chose pour tous tes boutons en mme temps  :;):

----------


## DeathMaker

> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible de modifier pour le LookAndFeel, par contre, ce que tu peux faire, c'est crer une nouvelle classe qui tent JButton et modifier ces deux proprits dans le constructeur et ensuite utiliser seulement cette nouvelle classe de boutons. Ainsi, tous tes boutons auront le mme aspect et il sera trs facile de modifier quelque chose pour tous tes boutons en mme temps


Finalement, n'est il pas conseill d'tendre toutes classes swing que l'ont utilise dans son application ? Pour justement uniformiser rapidement son application ?

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Finalement, n'est il pas conseill d'tendre toutes classes swing que l'ont utilise dans son application ? Pour justement uniformiser rapidement son application ?


Toutes, c'est un peu exagr, mais tu seras effectivement amen  redfinir plusieurs des classes de Swing pour les personnaliser effectivement  :;):

----------

